# Drag Racing 1/24th 9-20 Michigan



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

:wave:Come race on our BRAND NEW 1/4 mile track! It is the smoothest and fastess in the Midwest:woohoo:. Bracket racing starting at 6:00pm registration is at 5:30 this Saturday September 20. www.tsshobbies.com


----------



## drag king (Aug 1, 2007)

*Wow!!!!!!*

Went up to check out TSS Hobbies new drag track. All I can say is WOW!!!!! Luckly when I got there they were having a race. Every Thursday night they are going to have $2.00 Bracket racing. This has to be the best track in the Nation. Will sure did his homework on building this track! Can't wait to go back and race on it this Saturday. :thumbsup:


----------

